# Orange fungus on White Oak



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I was so happy months ago when I scored about 30 rounds of White Oak from a local compost site, but tonight I was walking around looking at the woodpiles and I see that some of it has orange-white fungus on the cutside and some on the bark. Is this common for White Oak? I can't recall seeing orange fungus before....I tried scraping it off with a putty knife but it is on pretty good, thanks to this "lovely" weather we've been having here in PA. all Summer long. The wood is still solid and not rotting at all, but it seems pretty dry-I hope all the pieces don't start developing it!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how common, but I too have the orange fungi on my oak. Seems to be only on the tops. We sure have had a lot of rain in our area.
Probably helping to create fungi.


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got fungus on almost all my firewood, until it gets really dry then it's gone.  You'll be fine once the moisture is gone from the wood.


fv


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got fungus on almost all my firewood, until it gets really dry then it's gone.  You'll be fine once the moisture is gone from the wood.


fv


----------



## ScotO (Aug 14, 2013)

How about a picture of it?  Is it big, in large, scallop-like clumps?  Orange on the top, yellow on the underside?  Might be "chicken of the woods", which is a damm good eatin'  'shroom!!


----------



## aansorge (Aug 14, 2013)

I've eaten chicken of the woods and those giant puffballs.  Both are great.  The puffballs remind me of pancakes.  Someday I'll get better at identifying wild food....


----------



## ScotO (Aug 14, 2013)

aansorge said:


> I've eaten chicken of the woods and those giant puffballs. Both are great. The puffballs remind me of pancakes. Someday I'll get better at identifying wild food....


I thought the puffballs around here tasted like black licorice....and I HATE black licorice....
But there's a chicken growing on my neighbor's oak tree (used to be my grandparent's house), going to pick it tomorrow evening and fry it up!!  I like them fried with a little egg and cracker batter in a skillet with some butter.....oh, man are they good!


----------



## Woody Stover (Aug 14, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Might be "chicken of the woods", which is a damm good eatin' 'shroom!!


I think I saw that while I was cutting today. You mean I didn't have to waste my time going home for lunch??


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How about a picture of it? Is it big, in large, scallop-like clumps? Orange on the top, yellow on the underside? Might be "chicken of the woods", which is a damm good eatin' 'shroom!!


.
I'll second that. I found some a couple of years ago and brought them home. Heidi had never seen 'em before but fried them up. Now she's on me come fall to find more. Once cooked, they freeze and keep for a long time. Ours are brighter orange than the picture, they look fake.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 15, 2013)

Its some type of wood rot fungus. Yes it has to do with the moisture. As your piles dry they will be dine and no they won't rot away as long as they dry out between rains in sun.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How about a picture of it? Is it big, in large, scallop-like clumps? Orange on the top, yellow on the underside? Might be "chicken of the woods", which is a damm good eatin' 'shroom!!


 
Oh yeah.....Little butter or olive oil,fresh cracked pepper & fry those up in cast iron skillet & serve with roast chicken or pork loin,carrots,some brown rice or pasta & a mixed green salad.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How about a picture of it? Is it big, in large, scallop-like clumps? Orange on the top, yellow on the underside? Might be "chicken of the woods", which is a damm good eatin' 'shroom!!
> 
> Thanks for the picture, Scotty-it is that color but it isn't "mushroom-like", it is just flat growth on the cutsides and some on the outsides of the bark, but flat, not an outward growth.


----------



## JoeyD (Aug 15, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> How about a picture of it? Is it big, in large, scallop-like clumps? Orange on the top, yellow on the underside? Might be "chicken of the woods", which is a damm good eatin' 'shroom!!


 
Back when my grandfather was alive the guys would go out and bring these mushrooms back.As far as I know they only grow on oak.  None of the fellas would tell any one else where their source was which I always thought was funny. 

Most of the family loved these but I'm not a fungus eating kind of guy.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

JoeyD said:


> Back when my grandfather was alive the guys would go out and bring these mushrooms back.As far as I know they only grow on oak. None of the fellas would tell any one else where their source was which I always thought was funny.
> 
> Most of the family loved these but I'm not a fungus eating kind of guy.


It took me a long time to learn what kinds you can eat and what kinds you can't.....I love mushrooms...

This kind only grows on oaks (I believe the sapwood is what this 'shroom prefers), and it has to be 'just right' for it to bloom (damp, cool, shady conditions).

I'm going for a ride this evening to check my secret spot for some.......


----------



## aansorge (Aug 15, 2013)

I think I spotted some today, but I'm taking my aunt with me to make sure.  Also, it is growing on an old stump, but I thought it was a pine stump.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 15, 2013)

aansorge said:


> I think I spotted some today, but I'm taking my aunt with me to make sure. Also, it is growing on an old stump, but I thought it was a pine stump.


I'd only eat it if it comes off of an oak stump......but make sure it's chicken of the woods for sure, might be something you can't eat. 

check this link out below for some info....

http://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/chicken-of-the-woods.html


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 15, 2013)

PA. Woodsman said:


> Well I was so happy months ago when I scored about 30 rounds of White Oak from a local compost site, but tonight I was walking around looking at the woodpiles and I see that some of it has orange-white fungus on the cutside and some on the bark. Is this common for White Oak? I can't recall seeing orange fungus before....I tried scraping it off with a putty knife but it is on pretty good, thanks to this "lovely" weather we've been having here in PA. all Summer long. The wood is still solid and not rotting at all, but it seems pretty dry-I hope all the pieces don't start developing it!


 
So after the rest are done eating, the end result if for you to not worry about the fungi at all. Your wood will still be good with the exception that you no doubt already know that white oak won't dry in a year. Give it 3 and you thank me.


----------



## The Beagler (Aug 15, 2013)

I picked some (chicken-of-the-woods) from a damaged ash tree last fall.  They were growing from where a  large limb broke off several years ago.


----------

